# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Giant pythons..

## princess17

I only have a ball python but I've always been curious how you guys keep those huge pythons! Like do you give them your whole basement? What do you feed them??

----------

andykanew (04-27-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

Our big stuff is in 8 foot long wall units. But honestly we have two burms that could use larger soon. They eat mostly rabbits, though there have been times they've had piglets and lambs. Chad is the one who deals with the big guys, though he doesn't handle them alone. I am always around just in case something happens.

----------

_Anna.Sitarski_ (02-24-2012)

----------


## princess17

That's so cool!

----------

_heathers*bps_ (02-22-2012)

----------


## Gbusiness

I have a few Giant's in the making right now and I also have bp's in my collection. As far as husbandry and housing it's not much difference so far. I have 1.1 granite yellows and a purple albino tiger reticulated python. There only alittle over 4' so there very manageable. When they get to the 7' mark I will have someone with me when I try to handle them. Unfortunately, I plan on selling my granite yellows so I can focus on my clown project. I still want to keep the tic. 
 I'll need a 8'x4' enclosure if I do keep the retic to adult hood.  :Razz:

----------


## dragonboy4578

I use to keep Burm's. When I did I kept my big girls in custom enclosures that were 4ftx8ftx3ft. They really liked the great amount of space that the extra 2 ft in dept gave them. My girls were all over 15ft long. They would eat almost anything that they were offered from f/t piglets to ft Rabbits, and even the occasional rat if one of my other snakes didn't eat. The only reason that I don't have large snakes anymore it that I don't have a reliable person that can help me with them. Personally I don't feel comfortable handling a snake over 10ft without someone around in case of a problem.

----------


## drama x

> I have a few Giant's in the making right now and I also have bp's in my collection. As far as husbandry and housing it's not much difference so far. I have 1.1 granite yellows and a purple albino tiger reticulated python. There only alittle over 4' so there very manageable. When they get to the 7' mark I will have someone with me when I try to handle them. Unfortunately, I plan on selling my granite yellows so I can focus on my clown project. I still want to keep the tic. 
>  I'll need a 8'x4' enclosure if I do keep the retic to adult hood.


Yeah G's donating the granites to me lol  :Good Job: 

I keep my 4ft Green Annie in a 55gal tank. I hate glass tanks but hes to handsome to hide  :Razz: 

Hes on large mice but will deffinantly be eating rabbits and such when he gets bigger.

----------


## Gbusiness

> Yeah G's donating the granites to me lol 
> 
> I keep my 4ft Green Annie in a 55gal tank. I hate glass tanks but hes to handsome to hide 
> 
> Hes on large mice but will deffinantly be eating rabbits and such when he gets bigger.


Sure, I'll donate my rare annies to you. .....NOT. lol. Your green is 4'? Wow I thought he was just a offspring? Look's small in your video.

----------


## drama x

Come on, its the Drama X non profit organization, we're legit lol  :Good Job: 

Yeah hes probly closer to 3ft, i havn't properly measured him yet, still letting him adjust.

----------


## Denial



----------

_Alexandra V_ (03-04-2012),_Anna.Sitarski_ (02-24-2012),_babyknees_ (03-04-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (02-23-2012),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (02-24-2012),_cmack91_ (02-23-2012),_decensored_ (04-29-2012),DooLittle (04-10-2012),_heathers*bps_ (02-23-2012),_jamesa2580_ (02-23-2012),JulieInNJ (02-29-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-04-2012),_Pinoy Pythons_ (04-11-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (03-17-2012),_Wapadi_ (03-16-2012),_wwmjkd_ (02-23-2012)

----------


## dereklondon24

How's ur electric bill denial lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.946810,-76.276886
1.0 normal bp- Blitz
1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara

----------

CherryPython (03-19-2012),_Denial_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## princess17

> How's ur electric bill denial lol
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.946810,-76.276886
> 1.0 normal bp- Blitz
> 1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
> 0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara


Hahahaha :Smile:  I was wondering the same thing

----------


## Denial

> How's ur electric bill denial lol
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.946810,-76.276886
> 1.0 normal bp- Blitz
> 1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
> 0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara


Im not going to lie.....Sometimes it does make me cry

----------


## Mike41793

> Im not going to lie.....Sometimes it does make me cry


 Im not going to lie... Thinking about how epic your whole setup is makes me cry lol...

----------

_Denial_ (03-17-2012),DooLittle (04-10-2012),princess17 (03-17-2012)

----------


## Denial

Thanks Mike if your ever in south carolina be sure to stop by. It will be much more epic once its all moved in here.

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (03-17-2012),CherryPython (03-19-2012),Cupid (03-17-2012)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

WOW! That is going to be one :cens0r: of a reptile house!!! :Bowdown:

----------

CherryPython (03-19-2012),_Denial_ (03-18-2012),_Mft62485_ (04-10-2012)

----------


## cowbully

I had a 15 foot albino burmese that i kept in a 8ftx 12ftx 8ft cage that i made...  I was Rodeo'in full time so i was only home few times every other  month so i sold her to my buddies wife that was a stay at home mom.. someone who had the time for her... She was mainly eating rabbits and chickens.. my buddy was a chicken farmer so 5 lb chickens here her favorite treat on the menu!!!

And the last i heard she was 19ft long still eating chickens every once in a while but mainly large rabbits

----------


## cowbully

> How's ur electric bill denial lol
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.946810,-76.276886
> 1.0 normal bp- Blitz
> 1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
> 0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara


I second that one :ROFL:

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks Mike if your ever in south carolina be sure to stop by. It will be much more epic once its all moved in here.


I'm coming now just to look and drool.......   :Smile:

----------

_Denial_ (04-11-2012)

----------

